# Toledo Toy Show Vintage slot aquisitions



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

This past weekend was the Toledo Toy show (held in Maumee, OH:freak: ) I was selling model car kits and looking for slot cars. I bought some new releases (thanks MotorcityToyz). I also found some vintage stuff.

The price sticker on the TYCO TwinPack and the Amrac car are what I paid! The TYCO stock cars I traded for 1 model kit.

Marty


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AW geez....this stuff never gets advertised...

The only time I ever see it in the blade is in this form "toy show yesterday"

GGGRRRRRRR


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

News to me too.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

What kind of model kits do you have ? I would be willing to make some trades if you have any Dragster / funny car stuff.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> AW geez....this stuff never gets advertised...


I agree. We need a top level Calendar of Events somewhere on the forum.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice deal Marty

Could you make me a picture of the other side of the Amrac package and just telling me if the chassis has the protruding flux collectors on sides of the cars or not?

I'm still trying to put up a comprehensive Amrac-LifeLike chassis page and need as much infos as I can

Thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Marty,
Guess you had a good day at the show for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good finds Marty. Dave.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ZANZA,

Does this help?

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Piz said:


> What kind of model kits do you have ? I would be willing to make some trades if you have any Dragster / funny car stuff.


Wish I would have known this sooner!! I had several sealed F/C and T/F kits. Had is the operative word. ALL of my sealed kits sold. I'll see if I have any open/unstarted drag kits left.

Contact me off list.
[email protected]

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

zanza said:


> Nice deal Marty
> 
> Could you make me a picture of the other side of the Amrac package and just telling me if the chassis has the protruding flux collectors
> Thanks


Is that like a flux capacitor?:jest: 

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I agree. We need a top level Calendar of Events somewhere on the forum.


There is the slot car races and events forum.

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hear Are A Couple Of Cox Chassis


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> I agree. We need a top level Calendar of Events somewhere on the forum.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=199208

Marty


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Marty and Tom: thanks for your pictures, it will be of course helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Umm, I was thinking more like a real calendar, where you can click on the months and days and it expands to show links to the events on those days, maybe even with the time schedules for the event. Just like a real calendar. A forum where things are not necessarily in chronological order and there's a lot of extra junk mixed in and you have to dig to find what you're looking for is just not intuitive enough.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Umm, in that Tyco Twin Pack, what is the red car, is that a Ferrari? Or is that actually the Dominos #30 missing blue paint?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Umm, in that Tyco Twin Pack, what is the red car, is that a Ferrari? Or is that actually the Dominos #30 missing blue paint?


Looks to be the #3 Budweiser car to me!


----------

